# Canadian Thanksgiving Monday



## Mizmo (Oct 8, 2022)

​


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 8, 2022)

*Happy Canadian Thanksgiving to you great people.*


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## MickaC (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Prairie dog (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Shalimar (Oct 9, 2022)

*Happy Canadian Thanksgiving!
*


----------



## Bella (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Shalimar (Oct 9, 2022)

*Is that a Canadian ninja? How fabulous! the maple leaf toque makes it! *


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 9, 2022)

I've eaten moose, thought is was just a regular pot roast (beef).

The broiled steaks, too.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Oct 9, 2022)

@Mizmo I was born so far north in the U.P. of Michigan, on the south shore of Lake Superior, that we called it South Canada. "Eh?" is spoken there. We lived in a hoose and often went oot and aboot

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Mizmo (Oct 9, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> @Mizmo I was born so far north in the U.P. of Michigan, on the south shore of Lake Superior, that we called it South Canada. "Eh?" is spoken there. We lived in a hoose and often went oot and aboot
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving


Hahaha.....
Actually we don' t use those words like that or eh! ..only in a joking manner.
It's how Americans have interpreted it.
I have lived here in Canada for 65 years and yet to hear them spoken in normal conversation.

Interesting take on it here.
https://www.woot.com/blog/post/the-debunker-do-canadians-say-oot-and-aboot


----------



## Pepper (Oct 9, 2022)

@Mizmo 
My husband said 'eh' all the time.  And aboot, etc.  From Vancouver Island.  

Anyway, Happy Thanksgiving to my Canadian friends & relatives.


----------



## mrstime (Oct 9, 2022)

YAY! Happy thanksgiving everyone! We are going out to a place about 45 minutes from here for Thanksgiving dinner today!


----------



## Jace (Oct 9, 2022)

Happy Canada Thanksgiving, All!  Enjoy!


----------



## Georgiagranny (Oct 9, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> Hahaha.....
> Actually we don' t use those words like that or eh! ..only in a joking manner.
> It's how Americans have interpreted it.
> I have lived here in Canada for 65 years and yet to hear them spoken in normal conversation.
> ...


Hm. We used to drive to Duluth (MN) to shop. Lots of Canadians drove across the border to shop there, too, and they talked just like us. Maybe a colloquial thing? Dialect? What's the word I'm looking for?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 9, 2022)

_*Happy Thanksgiving to all our Canadian friends and their families!





*_


----------



## MickaC (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## MickaC (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## IKE (Oct 10, 2022)

Curious......is turkey the traditional Thanksgiving meal in Canada like it is here in the U.S. ?


----------



## Mizmo (Oct 10, 2022)

IKE said:


> Curious......is turkey the traditional Thanksgiving meal in Canada like it is here in the U.S. ?


Yes, turkey with stuffing and all the trimmings, also  baked ham, my favourite


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 10, 2022)

Does anyone know why Canada celebrates Thanksgiving 40-50 days earlier than the U.S.?  Is it that winter and going indoors comes earlier way up there in the north?


----------



## Macfan (Oct 10, 2022)

Happy Thanksgiving Canada! Enjoy the festivities with Family and Friends. Don...


----------



## jimintoronto (Oct 10, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> Hahaha.....
> Actually we don' t use those words like that or eh! ..only in a joking manner.
> It's how Americans have interpreted it.
> I have lived here in Canada for 65 years and yet to hear them spoken in normal conversation.
> ...


Mizmo. Canadian cops do use the phrase " out and about " to mean they  are starting their shift, and leaving the station and driving to their patrol area . Source ? Metro Toronto Police Service Auxiliary Constable, 1977 to 1986. 

Example...2297 10 8, out and about in Rexdale ". 2297 how many on board today ? Badge 1298, and Auxiliary badge 50016. 2297 copy a call for a disturbance at the bowling alley at the Rexdale Mall. 2297 10-4 on route.    JimB.


----------



## jimintoronto (Oct 10, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> Does anyone know why Canada celebrates Thanksgiving 40-50 days earlier than the U.S.?  Is it that winter and going indoors comes earlier way up there in the north?


Yes. Being a northern nation, our harvest comes earlier in the fall. Remember we are the second largest country in the world ( only Russia is bigger than Canada ) and we grow crops that are hardy and cold resistant. In the western Provinces the grain operations are huge, with some wheat  farms that are 5 or 6 thousand acres in size. The first Thanksgiving celebration in our history was when the first French explorers were "over wintering " at Hochelaga in what is now the Province of Quebec in the year 1625. JimB.


----------



## Mizmo (Oct 10, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> Mizmo. Canadian cops do use the phrase " out and about " to mean they  are starting their shift, and leaving the station and driving to their patrol area . Source ? Metro Toronto Police Service Auxiliary Constable, 1977 to 1986.
> 
> Example...2297 10 8, out and about in Rexdale ". 2297 how many on board today ? Badge 1298, and Auxiliary badge 50016. 2297 copy a call for a disturbance at the bowling alley at the Rexdale Mall. 2297 10-4 on route.    JimB.



Of course we say out an about !
My post is referring to the use of oot and aboot.
Surely the cops don't say are 'oot and aboot in Rexdale Mall'


----------



## Mizmo (Oct 10, 2022)

Time for coffee


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 10, 2022)

Do Canadians also do this on Thanksgiving?


----------



## Mizmo (Oct 10, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> Does anyone know why Canada celebrates Thanksgiving 40-50 days earlier than the U.S.?  Is it that winter and going indoors comes earlier way up there in the north?




"Thanksgiving or Thanksgiving Day, is an annual Canadian holiday and harvest festival, held on the second Monday in October, which celebrates the harvest and other blessings of the past year."

American
"The holiday feast dates back to *November 1621*, when the newly arrived Pilgrims and the Wampanoag Indians gathered at Plymouth for an autumn harvest celebration, an event regarded as America's “first Thanksgiving.” 

Many of the trappings of Canadian Thanksgiving are similar to those of its U.S. counterpart, but the Canadian tradition belongs to the 16th century, more than four decades before the historic 1621 gathering in Plymouth, Massachusetts that set American Thanksgiving into motion


----------



## jimintoronto (Oct 10, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> Of course we say out an about !
> My post is referring to the use of oot and aboot.
> Surely the cops don't say are 'oot and aboot in Rexdale Mall'


They do if they are Scots, from Skye.  Jimb.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 10, 2022)

I had a teacher in grammar school who moved here from  Nova Scotia. From what I understand there are many Scots there...or were there.

It was noticed immediately that when he said out or about it *sounded* like oot and aboot, sort of.

My ex's family are French Canadian who came down to Maine, and then CT. They had a cute accent and way of speaking too. Guys from there were carpenters and said things like:

I'll hold the sheet rock me; you bang the nails, you. Or-

Throw me down the stairs, my hat and coat you.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 10, 2022)

Re: "oot and aboot" .. some transplanted Scots that live on our east coast may speak that way. 
I love to listen to my eldest sister's gentleman friend, who is a Scot. Though he has lived here for decades,
his accent is still very strong.


----------



## jimintoronto (Oct 10, 2022)

When I worked for Metro Toronto Ambulance I had a supervisor who was from Glasgow. When he said Herpes, it came out as "Hair Piece ". JimB.


----------



## Llynn (Oct 10, 2022)

Enjoy your holiday! from a cousin here in Baja BC.


----------



## MickaC (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## MickaC (Oct 10, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> Does anyone know why Canada celebrates Thanksgiving 40-50 days earlier than the U.S.?  Is it that winter and going indoors comes earlier way up there in the north?


Or the question could also be……does anyone know why the U.S. celebrates Thanksgiving 40-50 days later than Canada. .


----------



## Georgiagranny (Oct 10, 2022)

Harvest time, @MickaC. Harvest time.


----------



## MickaC (Oct 10, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> Harvest time, @MickaC. Harvest time.


Yes, our Thanksgiving is always during harvest time……many farmers enjoy their Thanksgiving feasts out in the fields…..have served turkey feasts out in the fields many times, for many years.


----------



## Mizmo (Oct 10, 2022)

MickaC said:


> Or the question could also be……does anyone know why the U.S. celebrates Thanksgiving 40-50 days later than Canada. .



see my reply #33 to Paco for reason


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 10, 2022)

Happy Thanksgiving Canadians!


----------



## Been There (Oct 11, 2022)

Do Canadians eat turkey on their Thanksgiving Day? 

We had an Egyptian Colonel onboard our ship on a Thanksgiving. He never ate turkey. When he tasted it, he didn’t like it because he said it had no taste. The spices he asked for were not available, so he peppered the crap out of it. After he put the pepper on it and tasted it, he said, “Better.” I was like, “Pepper on turkey?”


----------



## NorthernLight (Oct 11, 2022)

Yes, we eat turkey on Thanksgiving. And Christmas. Some families have ham.

When we were children, we convinced our mother that we didn't like turkey, so she made fish and chips for Christmas. Yay!


----------



## Jules (Oct 11, 2022)

I sure missed having turkey this weekend.  The friends that I invited had just started a special diet so I accommodated them.  They would eat a bit of chicken so I added a boxed stuffing mix to it the next day.  Not the same, but cut the edge. 

Easter, Thanksgiving and Christmas were always traditional turkey days.  I don’t like those rolled things.

p.s. I was talking to my DD today and she said the best thing she served was my Sausage Meat Stuffing.  Everyone loved it.


----------



## NorthernLight (Oct 11, 2022)

My mother made sausage meat stuffing. The best!


----------



## mrstime (Oct 11, 2022)

IKE said:


> Curious......is turkey the traditional Thanksgiving meal in Canada like it is here in the U.S. ?


We went out to a place right in the middle of no where, just old fashioned home cooking. DH had turkey, I had ham, and son had both. It was very nice.....we really enjoyed it out there.


----------

